# Squawkers Mccaw Pirate Project



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been wanting to remake my parrot project from a few years ago. I bought another squawkers mccaw parrot off of ebay for a reasonable price. I'll hack him again to work with an octobanger prop controller like I did my first one I did a few years ago.






Here is the begining of the remake:




























Started with creating and printing a pirate hat. Hollowed it out and test fitted it on the bird.

I'll be printing out a few other items to go with him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice hat!:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*More parts & pieces*

More little bits being worked on for this project.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on this so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The details are impressive!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to do a patch for the macaw's eye?
Looking at what you're showing, I'm guessing you are using a 3D printer for some of the props, the plaque is nicely done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words.

fontgeek - I haven't decided on the eye patch idea yet. As for the pieces so far, yes it is 3D printed. The hat, gun, barrel and plaque are printed, sanded, primed and painted. I have a small "belt" made from a discarded sandal strap. I still have a few things still to add to the hat but I'm pleased how everything is turning out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*So far ...*

I found my notes on how to hack the parrot and I have most of the parts for the octobanger controller so I'll be working on the electronics now.

So, here is a little photoshoot of how everything is coming together.














































More to come in the next week or more (hopefully less but you never know).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good, IMU!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like it, I know it may sound stupid, but it'd be kind of cute (but difficult to do) to have the macaw with a "wooden leg". Kind of the "Long John Silver" thing.
How tall is the bird, perch to the top of the head?
I look forward to seeing the whole scene in it's entirety.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

fontgeek - one of my inspirations is Disney's Barker bird at the PotC ride. He has a peg leg and his chest is shaved with an anchor tattoo on it. I'm not sure I'll go that far but it was a thought.

The parrot is 13 inches tall from his feet to the top of his head.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I can see a peg leg being a hassle as far as solid support goes for a bird, especially one that's fairly mobile in its actions.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow IMU, This is really great! What kind of plastic are the prints made of, and what paint/ technique do you use to paint plastic?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm using PLA filament from NovaMaker. I know there is some sort of primer made specifically for 3D prints but I'm using a 2in1 Filler & Sandable primer by Rust-oleum. The paints over top the primer are just cheap craft paint. The barrel is painter with craft paint but then I used a wood stain over it for the wood tone.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

That is so cool. Love the little pistol on the side strap.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Great build so far! Like to do mine, we didn't get the biscuit with ours so I'm stuck with the demo mode


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

kallen - the 1st one I bought was complete in the box. I ended up trading most of the pieces away since I wouldn't need them after the hack. This is my second parrot which didn't come with anything else and was unfortunately the same price as the 1st one.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

IMU said:


> kallen - the 1st one I bought was complete in the box. I ended up trading most of the pieces away since I wouldn't need them after the hack. This is my second parrot which didn't come with anything else and was unfortunately the same price as the 1st one.


Yeah, we paid full price for ours. He works great but I'm interested in seeeing what you do with yours.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

kallen - I'm leaning towards just using 3 of the outputs for the parrot movements, 2 outputs for a vent motor and 2 outputs for lights. At least that is the plan for now.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool, Sir!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> I like it, I know it may sound stupid, but it'd be kind of cute (but difficult to do) to have the macaw with a "wooden leg". Kind of the "Long John Silver" thing.
> How tall is the bird, perch to the top of the head?
> I look forward to seeing the whole scene in it's entirety.


I made one with a peg leg as the first one I did had a broken foot. Wasn't too difficult to fabricate a peg from a old chair spindle, hollowed out top to fit foot stub and epoxied in.



















IMU digging the hat and pistol. Gotta get back into it, moved and just been busy with life. Did small pirate display last year but only got 4 ToTrs vs the hundreds I had following my yearly build back in Omaha.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I knew someone did the peg leg! Figured it would be you Dex.


----------



## whichypoo (Sep 5, 2009)

Cant wait to see this all done love everything so far. I have two of these birds and two of the chimps now your giving me a whole new outlook on things . Might be pecking your brains on this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

whichypoo - I haven't seen the chimps. I've been wanting to do a skeleton monkey but now I'll have to see what these chimps look like. 😉


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love all the details you're putting in to it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

CreeepyCathy - Thanks for the kinds words.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Mar 28, 2021)

Do you have the 3D files for the costume parts? They are really cool. Also, any chance that you have 3D files for the parts to the claws?


----------

